# Tablet for Uber/Lyft thru Wi-Fi on phone



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I have an iPhone 6 that works great for Uber/Lyft etc but I want a larger screen for navigation. Can I run the Uber app on a wi-fi only tablet by using the iPhone as a hotspot? How does that impact the use of the phone/texting?

Thanks


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, but need a bit more info. Is tablet going to be apple or Android


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

For that same reason, I changed from my iPhone 6 to an iPhone 6 Plus.

I've thought about using my iPad via a hotspot on my iPhone. Uber requires that you use a phone as your primary Uber device, so that the passenger can ring/text you and vice versa. I don't know how to get the iPhone to send the destination address to the navigation app in the iPad. You'd have to enter the destination manually on the tablet. Also, if you use a bluetooth earpiece for the phone and receiving spoken navigation instructions from the navigation app, you can't connect the earpiece to two devices, the phone and the tablet, at the same time.
If anyone knows how to do this, please let me know.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If you get an Android tablet, its real easy to do everything from just the tablet


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I run an Android tablet off of a hotspot. The tab runs the apps and nav.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yes, but need a bit more info. Is tablet going to be apple or Android


It's an Android tablet, about 2 years old.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> If you get an Android tablet, its real easy to do everything from just the tablet


Does the phone or the tablet connect to the Uber server?
How do you take calls on the tablet?
Does your bluetooth earpiece work with both phone and tablet?
Does the phone pass the destination to the table nav app?

Can't imagine that Android is any different to iOS in that regard.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Does the phone or the tablet connect to the Uber server?
> How do you take calls on the tablet?
> Does your bluetooth earpiece work with both phone and tablet?
> Does the phone pass the destination to the table nav app?
> ...


I have the tab running the Lyft and Uber apps, plus the navigations. The tab is wifi-only, so it is tethered to the phone. That leaves the phone free to handle calls without affecting nav or apps. My earphone can handle both phone and tab, but I usually have the phone blue-toothed through the car's sound system.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MyRedUber said:


> Does the phone or the tablet connect to the Uber server?
> How do you take calls on the tablet?
> Does your bluetooth earpiece work with both phone and tablet?
> Does the phone pass the destination to the table nav app?
> ...


Well Apple always likes to limit you, Android is the polar opposite !

My tablet is wifi only. I tether it for free via my cellphone on sprint (unlimited data). With the Android app TabletTalk, you can answer,call,and text pax right from your tablet. Your earpiece is connected to your phone, but when your phone rings, you'll see a notice on the tablet and you can answer it on the tablet (as well as on the phone of course). This whole "phone pass destination" it totally iPhone only issue. Again, you run the driver app on your tablet,so theres no need for the phone to pass anything since the driver app is running on your tablet. You hit nav in your driver app and it brings up Waze or whatever map you use as default in your tablet. Seamless. You can also have your driving app running at the same time on both devices,although you can only go online with one at a time.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> I have the tab running the Lyft and Uber apps, plus the navigations. The tab is wifi-only, so it is tethered to the phone. That leaves the phone free to handle calls without affecting nav or apps. My earphone can handle both phone and tab, but I usually have the phone blue-toothed through the car's sound system.


So on the tab running the Uber app, if you need to ring the passenger, or they need to ring you, how does that work? You can't press "contact rider" on the Uber app and have the phone make the call?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> I have an iPhone 6 that works great for Uber/Lyft etc but I want a larger screen for navigation. Can I run the Uber app on a wi-fi only tablet by using the iPhone as a hotspot? How does that impact the use of the phone/texting?
> 
> Thanks


Not on iOS. The phone will not pass GPS information via a tether to an non-GPS chipped device. An iPad with LTE capabilities would work via tether as it has the GPS chip, a WiFi only iPad would not work.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

This is what I do to not pay for more internet. I have unlimited 4g hotspot with metro. Everything works the same but you have to call and text from your phone.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Rick N. said:


> This is what I do to not pay for more internet. I have unlimited 4g hotspot with metro. Everything works the same but you have to call and text from your phone.


on iphone I guess?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> So on the tab running the Uber app, if you need to ring the passenger, or they need to ring you, how does that work? You can't press "contact rider" on the Uber app and have the phone make the call?


You have to set up the phone with the personal Uber or Lyft number that is reserved for you. Save it to your contacts, and label it "Uber" or "Lyft" Then, when you want to send the passenger a message or call them, just do it to that number. After the first time you text them, the number and text thread will appear in your messaging app, and you can get to it easily. You don't need to use the "contact rider" in the app. Just call that on a past trip (so you do not get connected to the passenger, and save that number to your phone.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> You have to set up the phone with the personal Uber or Lyft number that is reserved for you.


Those numbers are not permanent; they change occasionally.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Those numbers are not permanent; they change occasionally.


Every three months or so, but it's no big deal to change them on your phone.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> I have an iPhone 6 that works great for Uber/Lyft etc but I want a larger screen for navigation. Can I run the Uber app on a wi-fi only tablet by using the iPhone as a hotspot? How does that impact the use of the phone/texting?
> 
> Thanks


I did it and the WiFi messes with the GPS for the Uber partner app and makes the app freeze and do strange things. Get an iPad with the WiFi and the cellular built in. the iPhone and the iPad can't be tethered together if you want reliability.


----------



## Fabius (Oct 12, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6sPlus that I use for Ubering. It is plenty big enough for me to see it and I'm blind in one eye and can't see with the other . I tried using the iPhone as a hot spot with an iPad mini 2 and it didn't work very good. The GPS on the mini lagged. I wonder if it would work better with the current mini 4?


----------



## Rick_uber (Jan 18, 2016)

I use TrioAXS 4G (walmart-$125-free data for life )tablet to run uber, android phone for lyft and call and text using lyca bobile total cost per month - $27


----------

